# Additional Warranty Lighting



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Trying to figure out additional lighting warranty cost for several examples. Mostly the following
> 
> 1. 20+ feet Shoebox, Floods, etc
> 
> ...


You have to find the average % of failure and add that on to your price so you are not paying for the work.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

yep. So far I'm getting about 1:20 as an average for troffer and outside ballast. Evidently, when it makes it past the first 6 months it's probably good to go for 10 yrs or so. Not sure if that ratio is right in reality though. That's just from googling.


----------

